# What a difference 10 days make



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

What a difference in this sweet girl. Seeing her improve makes my heart so happy  I was worried when I made the decision to buy her that day that I might be biting off more than I could chew. 10 days in, and things are going pretty good. I'm so thrilled to have this baby in our home.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Yay! I can't believe there's so much of a difference in just 10 days. She looks so good! And her feathers seem to be coming in nicely!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh bravo.....:clap:

The little girl look's not only healthy, but beautiful....

I think you will be well rewarded for this good work you have done my friend...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Winnie looks like a whole new bird and in only ten days time!
That is really amazing progress. :hug:

She is SO fortunate you adopted her Michele.
I'm sending you karma to celebrate her homecoming and her new lease on life!!*


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Winnie looks marvelous! Such a pretty girl. You and she will have so much fun. Good job, Michelle.


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

That's fantastic! Winnie looks so much better. Awesome job.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

HURRAY!!!! I'm so glad she's so much better!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Winnie is a winner:budgie: Michelle you have done a wonderful job bringing her back to health, now the fun begins getting to know and love each other, make sure you keep updating us all here with her beautiful pictures


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

wow what a noticeable improvement. I think she knows you love her and its helping her


----------



## reenzz (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats amazing! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I'm so thrilled with her progress. Her biggest problem right now is growing in those itchy new feathers 😊 I try to rub the back of her head to help relieve the itch a little.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I told you the feathers would grow back. Classic case of a hen being plucked.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*She is a beauty! You will have so much fun with her *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's incredible how fast she is growing her feathers, may Winnie continue to thrive under your loving care.


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

I would have never thought her feathers would grow back so quickly.


----------



## AudreyMcDonough (Jan 3, 2015)

Are you secretly running one of those Hollywood chop shops?? Come in for a little nip and tuck and leave looking stunning?

Winnie is so lucky that you took her home! Congrats to both of you for your journey to health and hoping for long lived happiness. She looks wonderful Michele:yo:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's wonderful!:2thumbs: I'm glad that Winnie feels well!:jumping:


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful baby, thanks to your loving care! Thanks for sharing the before and after pics. Amazing!


----------

